

U.S. Government wants China to relax their so-called 'Great Firewall' - melvinng
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Internet-China-Great-Firewall-censorship,13767.html
Hypocrites! While America is setting up their own Great Firewall, they are asking China to loosen up the wall?
======
michaelpinto
Software is what America makes -- from the point of view of trade this is no
different than a tariff to protect a local industry.

